# When is a door not a door?



## Schroedc (Mar 15, 2016)

When it's a bench 

Working on a few different benches using some 100+ year old doors. The first one had decent paint and just needed to be sanded clean where the glue joints will be and the rest scuffed up. The second one hates me, paint in horrible shape and some rock hard varnish underneath. Didn't want to use the heat gun or chemicals so I whipped out my Stanley No. 40 scrub plane and my 3C and went to town!

The first one will have a lift up seat with storage for toys or shoes inside and the other will be open underneath (I was going to do it with storage but the other door I was going to use turned out to be butternut so design change on the fly)

I'll post updates as they come together.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2016)

Me too....


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2016)

3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2016)

4


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2016)

ok


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> ok



Damn Texans can't count past 4.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2016)

Colin...we're in need of more popcorn and drinks....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Colin...we're in need of more popcorn and drinks....



Hang on, This is taking a while using a scrub plane and my 3C to get the second carcass ready to glue up. My arms and shoulders are getting sore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> My arms and shoulders are getting sore.



Use your legs and feet. As big as you are you don't even need the upper half of you it's bigger than all of me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 16, 2016)

10


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok, Ok, Sorry to keep you all waiting, In between a few other things I've had to take care of today I finished planing off the old paint with my scrub plane, planed everything flat with my 3C and got the main case together for the second bench. This one is going to be open underneath, I'll do something decorative in front, just not sure quite what yet. On the first one I did rip some thin strips of cherry (It was what I had in the scrap pile and since this is going to get painted it probably doesn't matter) and covered the edge of the front and sides to hide the holes where the door was put together. I need to hit the lumberyard for some more boards as I don't have a whole lot of pine on hand. 

I also got my blades in the mail today to fit my No. 48 tongue and groove plane so tomorrow (It's amazing how many different planes you can make the irons from a No. 45 fit) I'll T and G some boards to glue up wider for the seats if I get around to sharpening them today.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice....Looking great sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 16, 2016)

@Kevin I barely made it through Kindergarten 3rd year. 1,2,6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2016)

Making curlies this morning. Using an old Stanley No. 48 Tongue and Groove to make wide boards even wider. I've still got some tweaking to do but for the first time I've ever used it I'm pretty happy with it.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2016)

And one bench is ready for final odds and ends, I still have to plug all the screw holes and final sand everything and then probably get it painted tomorrow. Now back to the one with the flip up lid.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 17, 2016)

Man that came out nice! Great job Colin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

That's pretty sweet. I wouldn't let it see a drop of paint if it will be indoor just poly. If outdoor under cover and exposed to humidity swings only I'd just slather coats of Helmsman on it. Love the look of new mingled with re-purposed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's pretty sweet. I wouldn't let it see a drop of paint if it will be indoor just poly. If outdoor under cover and exposed to humidity swings only I'd just slather coats of Helmsman on it. Love the look of new mingled with re-purposed.



If I was keeping it for myself that's exactly what I'd do with it, Maybe a light stain wipe on the new pine....

Unfortunately, if you don't paint them bright colors they don't sell around here. Something about crappy old looking stuff or something. People like the fact it was a door from the 1890's but they don't want it to look like it I guess.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

I didn't know it was for stock I thought it was for you. But yes of course you have to make it flashy to sell I understand that. 



Schroedc said:


> If I was keeping it for myself that's exactly what I'd do with it, Maybe a light stain wipe on the new pine....


For my taste, the Helmsman urethan darkens it enough especially as it ages. Cool bench great job. 

Let's see the flashy finish when it's done!


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's where we are at on the 2nd one, The bottom is just done with a rim of 2x and a piece of plywood, Then a support rail for the seat up above. I put a couple Cleats? Stiffeners? Dohickeys? on the seat to keep it from bowing in the middle should someone bigger than a kid sit on it. (The first one I did ended up as a comeback and now I do it to all of them) I have a couple pieces of trim to cut and install then plug the screw holes, sand and paint. I'll put the hinges on last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2016)

Very creative Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 20, 2016)

Here they are all finished up, two coats of paint and ready for someone to buy them. I'm not a huge fan of paint but around here that's what it takes to sell them. I cheat a bit, Go through the mis mixed paint at Menards and the local hardware store for colors I thing will sell well. that way I get decent paint for 5.00 a gallon or less.

C and C always welcome. I know these aren't a masterpiece of joinery but they are fun, fairly easy and they usually do well around here for sales.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow I didn't picture them looking that good painted. Very creative and superbly crafted.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2016)

I love the colors! I can see why that helps to sell the pieces, kudo's to you for figuring that out! I bet they would both look cool with white raised panels too but that would be a lot of extra work and time. they look great just the way they are.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wow I didn't picture them looking that good painted. Very creative and superbly crafted.



The prep work really makes the difference plus using good quality paint. There is a person in the area that sells them for about 40% less than I do but I don't think they ever touch them with sandpaper at all. I'd rather wait for a discerning buyer than cheap out.



woodtickgreg said:


> I love the colors! I can see why that helps to sell the pieces, kudo's to you for figuring that out! I bet they would both look cool with white raised panels too but that would be a lot of extra work and time. they look great just the way they are.



I have done them with contrasting raised panels and it can really pop, And if a customer requests it I will do it to these as well, It's funny though how each person wants a different color in the panel than what you'd think.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nicely done sir. Those came out cool looking. My wife even likes em....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 20, 2016)

WOW. I didn't see that coming. I think paint was the way to go. It really ties it all together. That is some vision my friend. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nicely done sir. Those came out cool looking. My wife even likes em....



If she talks you into making one, let me know, I'll give you a few tips and things to look for in the doors you use.


----------

